

Raising a Botnet in Captivity - dholowiski
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/26938/?p1=A2

======
reemrevnivek
This was an XKCD in 2007: <http://xkcd.com/350/>

------
whatevermatt
"To our knowledge, this is the first such realistic experiment."

I find it hard to believe that nobody has tried this before in a closed lab
setting. Perhaps the scale (3000 installs on 98 machines) is the
differentiating factor. Or perhaps the others were kept quiet.

~~~
benkant
I read this wondering why it's news. I'm certain this has been done numerous
times before. Unfortunately I don't have any links to back that up.

------
a904guy
This has been posted a few times already.

~~~
Zev
Its been posted twice in the past two days, neither story getting attention, a
single comment or more than one upvote between the two stories combined. I
think a repost is OK here.

// edit: <http://searchyc.com/Raising+a+Botnet+in+Captivity>

